# help



## ford4x4302 (Jul 12, 2011)

I want to buy this mower but this is all i know about it has a 18 horse V twin with 42 inch deck. is it any good? could any body help me?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! How much are we talking? If the price is right, heck yeah!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..ford4x4302....As TB mentioned if the price is good i would buy it...Around our area they are going for between $100, and $350...depending on the condition..


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Why can"t anyone take close-ups!!


----------



## ford4x4302 (Jul 12, 2011)

they wanted 350$ so i don't think i will buy it. any way i was going to make it an off road tractor.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

ford4x4302 said:


> they wanted 350$ so i don't think i will buy it. any way i was going to make it an off road tractor.



Keep looking you can find one cheaper than that...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I used to be able to find free to $50 tractors around - everyone is snapping them up lately tho - you might want to look for one with a bad deck- can get it somewhat cheeper,


----------

